# Go to Tiger trout fly???



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

What are your favorite tiger trout flies? Has anyone used a pattern or color that seems to consistantly work for tigers?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Sinking line: a "pistol pete" (little propeller on the front) double renagade or black wooly bugger

Dry: orange stimulator or hopper


They seem to like flys a little on the larger side for their size.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

I have found over the last few years that tigers seem to like some of the same things brook trout like. I have had the best luck with dark colored leeches and wooly bugger patterns. In the spring I use a larger (size 6 or 8 hook) and in the summer and early fall I go with a size 10 or 12 hook. My most consistant tiger fly has been the good old Black mohair leech with a clear glass bead head. Fished near the bottom and twitched every once in while the tigers have a hard time letting it get away. That is the great thing about tiger trout, they don't like anything that is just sitting still. That is why the bait fishermen do not do that well on tigers.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have found that Tiger Trout also like Prince Nymphs.
Once you have located the depth that they are holding at, use the proper sinking line to get you down to them.
A type 2 or 3 is usually a good place to start.
Have a type 5 with you in case the fish are deep.
I don't use a tapered leader with my sinking lines, just a 6' length of 8 pound tipit.
If you have too much leader on, the fly doesn't swim right.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

You havin trouble catching tigers? Maybe its the fisherman, and not the fly lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

This is my fav. I call it the mother-in-law. It's big and hairy![attachment=0:twbr9ydl]th_Mother-in-law-8.jpg[/attachment:twbr9ydl]


----------



## barney (Nov 5, 2008)

Maybe the best name for a fly ever!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Whats the ingredients for the mother-in-law Improv? Maybe I can tie old tacokid up a few!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Tigers aren't really that much different that any other trout. In stillwaters they wil take chironomid midges, callibaetis nymphs, damselflies, leeches, and bugger patterns.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Greenguy88 said:


> You havin trouble catching tigers? Maybe its the fisherman, and not the fly lol :mrgreen:


 lol, yeah thats gotta be it ol boy ha ha! Yeah gg tie me up some!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Tigers aren't really that much different that any other trout. In stillwaters they wil take chironomid midges, callibaetis nymphs, damselflies, leeches, and bugger patterns.


Don't forget scuds... that's my favorite tiger fly.


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

Black Wolly Bugger with Cream hackle with a little flash had worked nicely for me and it's opposite too - Cream with black hackle. Often times its more of a test to find out which flies won't work.

^^ike


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Bens Mother in Law... that thing is a tiger magnet. maybe as much as a retarded antelope.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

barney said:


> Maybe the best name for a fly ever!


+1 all though I still like Bi*ch creek


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Last year on Scofield, I was fishing a black wooly with sparkle and caught nothing but Rainbows, when I fished a olive/black speckle wooly bugger with olive tail/hackle I caught nothing but tigers. It was the best match I had for the crawdads. This was all on the same two day trip. Both flies worked evening and morning and were on a size 6 streamer hook.


----------

